# Pouring rain and I am playing with a yoyo



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It has poured rain here for 3 days...kinda messing up my other plans. I am stuck in the shop. I have a little nephew that I am making Christmas present for as I find time. I already made him a rocking horse and all that. I got thinking what else does a little boy like, Hey a yo yo! I have never made one (haven't even seen one for 25 years) I looked them up on the internet this morning and the old timey ones where made from hard maple...I have that, piece of cake. But that seemed boring, why not make one from curly maple? If I was doing that might as well throw in some maple burl to pretty it up. It was fun and easy to make , I think I will make a couple more.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Once again you're over the top Daren.....:yes: :yes: :yes: 

That's a mighty fine yo-yo...:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Burlkraft said:


> Once again you're over the top Daren


 I will take that as a compliment, considering the source . Some people don't get it. Why make a project out of a simple yo yo? Why not? :thumbsup:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Daren said:


> Why make a project out of a simple yo yo?


Because it's the coolest yo-yo I've ever seen and nobody else has one.... and that my friend, is what cool wood is all about...taking a simple toy and making it into a collector piece that you can play with on a rainy day...:brows: :brows: :brows: :brows:


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

Rain ?? Sheesh ya oughta been here Wednesday wit' me , out in it all blasted day .. Got kinda nastee here ..

Cool yo yo ..:thumbsup: 

Is it two pieces , or didja use yur trustee pocket knife to whittle out the middle fer the string


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Daren-Very nice. Looks like you could put that on the page with the lures. I bet you would be surprised at the sales. Plus it takes so little wood to make. Great stuff!!


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Daren,

Getting caught up on the Turning board here. That's the kind of project I think I might be able to do. The a good future project for two young boys I have. 

Did you just turn it as one piece and then put the burl in as an inlay?

This is the kind of stuff I'm hoping to get more and more from this site: ideas and confidence in trying new things. I still consider myself a pretty green woodworker. To my non-woodworking friends, they think I'm amazing, but I know better. So much to learn.

Thanks...

Todd


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This is how I made that yoyo. It is 2 pieces, connected by an axle. I used a forstner bit to cut the resess for the inlay on a curly maple "scrap", I had some burl 3/8" thick. Then I took a holesaw (2 1/4") and centered it up on the dimple the forstner bit made and cut a blank. I used a pilot bit in the holesaw that was the same size as the pen mandrel shaft on my mini lathe. I turned the yoyo, turned a center dowel shaft the same size as the mandrel/pilot bit. I glued in the shaft/axle, then cut the inlay just perfect on the scrollsaw and put the inlay in. 

OK, :laughing: then I found out you could just buy this stuff http://www.pennstateind.com/store/yoyo.html . They have a bit you put in the drill press and it does all the woodworking, all you do it sand. They sell bearing axle kits that work with the whole deal. What took me 2+ (?) hours, now takes 15 minutes. And my new ones work ALOT better.

As far as being a green woodworker, all you have to do is keep at it . I am a hack, I will admit it. I know what good woodworking is, I have seen plenty of it... just can't do any of it yet. Sure doesn't stop me from trying though.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Cool link. I might put this on the list for making Christmas gifts next year. My oldest is three in another month. Too young for a yo-yo yet. Good stocking stuffer for next Christmas.

Thanks!!


----------

